# Silver Wings Poll



## Silver Wings (Mar 29, 2011)

At Silver Wings, we specialize in high quality aircraft kits of the "Inter-War" and Early-War" eras (1919 to 1940). We are also a company created by, and ran by, modelers. As such, we are continually working to improve our products and efficiencies in an effort to bring kits to the market that are of interest to modelers, and that offer excellent detail and value for money. 

As we work on our plans for future subjects, we are very interested to know what you, our customers and potential customers, would like to see us produce in the way of 1/32 scale aircraft from this period. Note that future kits may be resin, or injected plastic with resin details. Please email your top 5 suggestions for new kits to us at: [email protected] by April 15th, 2011. Please include your name and what modeling forum you saw this announcement on.


As a thank you for your time, we are going to randomly pick one submission for a free Silver Wings kit of their choice. The winner will be notified by email and posted on our website. 

Wojtek Kulakowski
CEO


----------

